# Feeling tired first thing in the morning...Normal?



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

First of all, sorry if this is in the wrong section.

Does anyone else feel totally shattered upon waking up in the morning? When the alarm goes off on a weekday I feel dead to the world regardless of what time I go to bed, which is normally early (around 9pm - asleep by 9:30pm) and the alarm goes off at 6am. Once I've been up for around 15-20 mins I'm fine and feel ok for the rest of the day.

I am a really heavy sleeper and I think I get decent quality of sleep (always sleep straight through, never get up in the night for anything) so apart from going to bed even earlier (which I don't really want to do, I'll be in bed before the kids soon!) is there anything I could do about this?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I wake up and have a 2 scoop coffee with sweetener, always does the job for me lol


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Totally normal for me. I am up at 4.45am, the first half hour I am a zombie, then I gradually wake up. If you have a mrs ask if you toss and turn etc alot? Sleepapnea? Just because you sleep through does not mean you have a quality sleep and that could be why your tired?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

since drastically changing my diet by eating clean and drinking a good amount of water, i find that come 6am i am raring to go!

what's your diet like?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I think I am allergic to mornings


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

takes one or two coffee's to get the engine running, think its the coffee's fault though, becoming reliant on it.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Im like this most mornings as well

But i sleep walk something chronic! You would pi55 your self at some of the things i do in the night

Weather it be shouting at the misses because im trapped in a hole to thinking people ar in my room, ive done it all hahaha

A red bull normally sorts me for the day on my way to work


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

My morning wood wakes me up, it taps me on the chin and then im raring to go


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> Im like this most mornings as well
> 
> But i sleep walk something chronic! You would pi55 your self at some of the things i do in the night
> 
> ...


Haha, not quite sleep walking but i got up to have a pi55 with a massive hardon the other night in the early hours and i was pushing it down and pi55ing in the bowl, then fell asleep standing up for a few seconds and woke up and i was ****ing up the wall against the bottles of domestos next to the toilet whoops


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Its all in the diet and quality of your sleep


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

switch said:


> Its all in the diet and quality of your sleep


Don't know how much diet comes in to it.

Till recently,June,my diet has been all over the place. Never used to go overboard with eating sh1t but diet wasn't the best.

However im always up really early and from the minute my eyes open I'm full of energy,never grogy ir anything like that.I've always been like this no matter how much sleep I get,within reason. Id say i need no more then 5hours to feel like that,any less and im a bit tired but not moody etc.

And since i changed my diet nothing has changed. I've always been able to block out everything as well the minute I get in bed so don't worry about anything,i think that's important.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow! Wasn't expecting such a good response tbh

I don't drink tea or coffee so I can't take that into account, but I drink 5l of water every day and my diet is pretty good (I think). Currently I'm trying to cut down on bodyfat so I'm eating around 2500 cals a day split 40 protein, 40 fat, 20 carbs all clean. I know low carbs can affect energy levels but I've always felt like this in the morning.

Interesting point about sleepapnea though, I did cross my mind tbh. Will have a look at the symptoms and ask the Mrs what I'm like during a night.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Generally get good sleep, get up about 6 & I'm fine within about 10 mins.

Last few mornings I just want to sleep forever, & today I feel knackered don't know why.

While we're on the subject of sleep etc, my mother who is quite elderly has been having tremendous fatigue problems.

She would go to bed every afternoon for 2 hours, & was permenantly exhausted. Last week I gave her 5000iu Vit D,

& within 12 hours all her energy has returned, & is active all day long. The change is remarkable.

She's been for all the blood tests with her gp, & all were 'normal'. I wouldn't dare tell her gp about the vit D though, as he'd just dismiss it.


----------



## romadose (Sep 10, 2011)

I read a report recently where Canadian researchers have found that 7hrs sleep is actually more optimal than 8, which if true means you may be oversleeping. I find I get more tired if I oversleep sometimes when compared to undersleeping, quite strange.

That 1 extra hour every day makes for a shietload more spare time over a life time


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

normaly lively in the morning

Normaly go down have my breakfast stright away,wait 30 mins then do the weights.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

getting woke up by an alarm or waking up naturally im the same for about 10 minutes i dont want to talk to no one.

i also think people lie when they say they get up and feel great thats not how the body responds to regaining consiousness surely


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

im tired morning mood and night, Its 100 % in my genes....Truthfully. When I get going Im ok, its just initially pushing myself to do it. SO mate your not on your own.......I find it impossible to operate normally anytime between 9am and 12 luch without a significant amount of coffee!  )


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

When i was on less than 20g of carbs a day i found no trouble in waking up, no sleep in the eyes and could jump out of bed effortlessly i never knew what it was like being awake the full 16 hours of the waking day without needing a nap.

For me it was diet eating an excess of carbs, drinking alcohol in excess and having 400mg of caffeine pre-workout that made me feel like a train wreck in the mornings. Another tip since your asking is to get rid of the snooze function on your alarm clock and sit up out of bed the moment it sets off. A few mornings of this and your naturally will get a kick up the **** when waking.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Two coffees and two subutex and I'm back asleep lol


----------

